# Digging substrate?



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

For some time now I've been considering making a digging niche in Ras' cage so that he can satisfy burrowing urges. I don't want anything too dusty or anything that would cause more problems in the long run, but I don't have too many ideas on what that leaves me to work with. I could use actual dirt but I'd like to avoid the likelihood of transferring in anything unsanitary or him getting it into his nose/eyes.

I've thought about something like shredded newspaper or bits of old towel all cut up but I'd really like something more natural. The shavings I have for my mouse have made him sneeze in the past (they're aspen, but they seem to just be too dusty for Ras to tolerate... I've never heard or noticed a problem with my mouse, LD, but better safe than sorry), so they're out too. 

Suggestions? Has anyone else ever created a digging area for their little muppets?


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

i know we dont have it over in my country, but i have heard from friends that in USA and UK you can get 'safe' dirt, for pets to dig in. you actually buy 'safe' dirt, nd get dog or cat grass etc for them. personally, mine just dig in mums garden when we are home, as she doesnt use any sprays and they have never had an issue.

also, i looked up on youtube about bathing rats, and found one with a couple of rats digging in a dirt pottle, and it was fully explained, but i cant remember what it was called. worth a look anyway


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

My rats regularly get a digging box, and I also give them a really deep layer of normal substrate too. It’s really wonderful to see a rat properly dig, it’s such a natural action for them, you can help get them started by regularly sprinkling some of his food in there. There’s actually a lot of things you can fill digging boxes with, if you try and vary it you will help add a level of excitement to his day, though being that he’s half wild just see how he responds to this. My guys are very neuophilic and love variety but wild rats are naturally more neuphobic.

Some fillings to think about;
Torn up newspaper strips (make sure the ink is none toxic), this can be used as a substitute bed so will need changing more often, not so good for digging but good for rummaging
Hemp or aspen bedding, this digs really nicely, but doesn’t hold its shape well, so the joy for them is in making mounds and hollows.
Shredded material – in theory this should work much like paper, however when I tried it the rats refused to dig it and turned it into a big nest
Organic potting soil either 100% or mixed 60:40 with some sand (gives it better hold) – this works well, they can dig it well and being organic its safe if they eat a bit (rats will be rats), limit what food you sprinkle in here though as it often grows, which can be nice, but none seeds tend to get soggy and not so nice. Keep it damp to help it clump a little (which will mean they can dig proper holes that hold shape) but not wet or you will get muddy rats. In hot weather this can attract flies.
Coco fiber bedding (sold for reptiles) – this works very similarly to potting soil, it’s nice actually as it smells lovely. It comes in little bricks you soak to form a fiberous soil which is very good for digging and construction, it’s also less muddy if you over water. Things can grow in it though and it can also attract flies.
Hay – this can be a nice option, though can be a little dusty (if he’s not respy he will probably be fine playing in it, I would avoid for a respy rat), I tend to mix hay with some shredded card (a really good substrate I don’t think you get in the US) but it’s a very good place to hide food in as it’s dry. It does go flat quickly though so you need to fluff it back up regularly for them to get the maximum fun out of it.
Childrens play sand or chinchilla bathing sand – this isn’t bad actually, it’s more something for them to move around than properly form and construct with but they often like it. Rats don’t tend to bath in it but will happily dig for things. I like to mix in a few sea shells and small pebbles to give them a mini beach. It does get everywhere though, but at least it’s not mucky, just gritty. You may think this would irritate ratty lungs, but it’s too coarse to be dusty so is pretty good.

I will say it’s worth thinking about what you put your digging stuff in. When rats dig properly they can shift a lot of stuff a long way. I tend to use Tupperware boxes with lids, I would aim for one at least 12” deep, this will give you room for a good layer of the digging material (6 or 7” isn’t bad) and room for the rat, then add the lid, cut a rat sized hole in it, and possibly put a bit of fleece, vet bed or towel around the entrance (works as a ratty door mat for earth or sand type digging material). If you don’t have the space for that then a deep bowl or tub works well, you want something you can remove from the cage to clean out easily. If they only use it as a digging box it will probably only need changing every 1-2 months (your nose will tell you) but some rats decide to sleep or go to the loo in there digging areas.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

unlikelyfather, do you have any updated pics of little Rasputin? I would love to see what he is looking like. I was following your story and then lost track of it. You were still bottle feeding often when I read last.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Coconut husk shavings you can use, they are made for reptiles, and are safe for rats.

For dirt buy dirt that has no fertilizers or chemicals in it and bake it in the oven first to kill any parasites


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

How about EcoBedding? Its make by Vitakraft. It is stiff shreds of paper and according to the reviews it holds tunnels and such well. It wouldn't be messy like dirt either and he can nest in it. It also won't attract bugs.


----------

